# Standard Poodle Size Comparison Pics



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure this will help, it is hard to get them to stand still.

Sophie is 21" and <40lbs
Joy is about 25" and >60lbs
Shelly is 14 weeks old and about 12 lbs

I am not sure the parent's size is an absolute indicator, so be prepared even a dog that is not suppose to be large might be.

Harmony (Joy's Mom) is <55lbs, London (Joy's Dad) is <65 lbs,


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Max is 25 inches 60 lbs and still growing. When he sits, his nose could rest comfortably on the dining table. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

How crucial is sticking to your time frame? How would getting a puppy outside your time frame effect you or the puppy?

I think it would be a bad choice to base buying a puppy solely on how it fits into your time frame. You may not just be sacrificing on size, but health and temperament also.


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

The timing isn't a necessity, but I am not working this summer, so I wanted to be able to dedicate the full summer to training. Work ends in early June, so this would be the best time to bring home a pup to care for and train during the summer. If I wait until later, that means I will have less time to do this when I go back to work.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

What are your reasons for being set on a smaller standard? Maybe it's just as easy to find a larger one with the attributes you want from a smaller one, I.e., gentle in the house or whatever. If compact size for lifting reasons is the issue than maybe a mini will fit your needs.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

sammy66 said:


> Harmony (Joy's Mom) is <55lbs, London (Joy's Dad) is <65 lbs,


I was going to comment on this thread but once I saw Joy's parents all I could think was "holy macaroni!" Amazing!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I cannot contribute since we have 1 of each size. 22" & 38 lbs. Maybe I can get a photo with my friends Spoo. She is much larger. Size does matter. Have you looked into the Over sized Mini or a Moyen Poodle.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazz 25.5 inches tall, Bonnie is not quite 22 inches tall. It's a big difference. Jazz can rest his head on the dining table (if he was allowed to . Bonnie fits in my lap, barely, but she squeezes in there for snuggles:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think that weight matters more than height. My girl Cammie is a small standard poodle--about 21 or 21.5 inches and 35 pounds. Bob is not much taller. He is only 22 inches, but he is 55 pounds. He has a very stocky build and short legs--terrible structure, but I love him anyway. Even though he is only 22 inches, I do not think of him as a small standard poodle. 

One of the reasons that I like a small standard poodle so much is that you can pick them up. Bob is 12 now, and he has bad hips. I have to help him get into the car and for a while I was carrying him down stairs. 55 pounds is a lot to be carrying around. When Cammie is old or if she is ever injured, lifting 35 pounds would be a lot easier than 55 pounds. 

The following pictures give you an idea of the difference between my petite girl Cammie (cream spoo) and my short but stocky boy Bob (black spoo)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here's another one:


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

How big do you expect Jazz to get, outwest?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think he is pretty much done height wise. He hasn't grown taller in the last month and only grown a half an inch since 7/8 months old. He's 10 months old. He might go another 1/2 inch, but I am not sure he will. He seems to be starting to fill out some. His sire was exactly his height. His dam was 23.5 inches tall. He isn't a heavy dog, though. He has a slim build. He only weighs a few pounds more than peppersb's Bob, who is much shorter than he is. Bonnie is 38 pounds of pure muscle.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I just wanted to chime in on the time frame issue, which for me was very important last year when I began contacting breeders. Because I was also off all summer, it allowed me 2 1/2 solid months of spending the entire day training, bonding with and socializing Sammi. Having that dedicated time made a huge difference. I guess you will have to look at all the pros and cons, and line up priorities for your family.


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks! That's the comparison I was hoping to see! What do they each weigh?


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Peppersb! I am really struggling to figure out which I should base the decision on if height or weight is more important. So this is super helpful! And thanks for the comparison pics too!


----------

